# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурс "Роза ветров"

## vaganov

Никто не подскажет чего про этот конкурс?  Единственное, что я знаю про него , так это то, что он будет летом.

----------


## Akulka

Посмотрите вот на этом сайте: www.rosavetrov.ru
Там есть и даты и положения по конкурсам под эгидой "Роза ветров".

----------


## вася пупкин

> Никто не подскажет чего про этот конкурс?  Единственное, что я знаю про него , так это то, что он будет летом.


:eek: были на конкурсе москва-россошь транзит: полный бардак :Vah:  в гостинице холодно, сквозняки, вместе с нами жили мокрицы, всякие блошки, на голову периодически сыпалась штукатурка. В туалеты - зайти страшно. Многие участники заболели, выступали с температурой 38-39, а ведь конкурс - для детей! И это так встречают наше будущее! Организаторы могли бы повнимательнее отнестись к собственно организации... а не к сбору денег :Jopa:  Судейство на конкурсе было, по меньшей мере странным:на всю конкурсную программу заявлено пятеро судей, в первый день мы увидели троих, во второй день - вначале было пятеро, потом - снова трое, в третий день - то трое, то двое (жюри жили своей жизнью). Чё они таким образом могли насудить?? В "демократической" стране судейство было тайным, дети, преподаватели, родители были в полном неведении, напрашивается мысль, что места были "куплены" заранее, а весь этот конкурс, это "блудящее" жюри - просто комедия для списания бабок. Основным принципом организаторы провозгласили: "Дети - носители культуры и юные хранители наследия" Если речь идет о *таком* наследии, то - нафик надо! Девиз конкурса - "Мы разные, но равные". Равностью - не пахнет: дети, выступившие хорошо (даже по мнению преподавателей других конкурсантов) отмечены не были, однако - на галаконцерт прошли участники, выглядевшие гораздо слабее, как сказали сами организаторы: "но они же местные"! Короче - показуха с деревенским уровнем. В итоге всего этого борделя, вкрячили мастер-класс преподавателя эстрадного вокала московского государственного педагогического университета им. Шолохова Тупальской А.В., на коем "мастер" нес такую чушь о детском вокале, от которого у педагогов-академистов уши в трубочку заворачивались! Хотя, какой вокал может быть в педагогическом университете? Это - как врачей в унив. экономики и права готовят чтоль? :Vah: Потому, что мастера - все в консах! :Aga:  В общем - услышите о Розе ветров, бегите оттуда подальше!
О себе: специалисты с консерваторским образованием, имеющие огромный стаж, и берущие мастер классы у проф. О.А. Шепеля.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Посмотрите вот на этом сайте: www.rosavetrov.ru
> Там есть и даты и положения по конкурсам под эгидой "Роза ветров".


И на сайтике этом мы были - ничего так, гламурненько, одни хвалебные оды организаторам и приглашения на дальнейшие "конкурсы".  :Ok:  После того, как побывали на одном из них - прикольно.

----------


## IRUSIK77

Честно говоря: ошарашена. 
Собирались 9-13 апреля на отборочный тур в Тюмени, но теперь гложат сомнения. 
Если там в жюри будут все "местные", то ехать не имеет смысла.....
А в Россоши, что никого из Москвы в жюри и не было?
zaharova7788@mail.ru

----------


## вася пупкин

> Честно говоря: ошарашена. 
> Собирались 9-13 апреля на отборочный тур в Тюмени, но теперь гложат сомнения. 
> Если там в жюри будут все "местные", то ехать не имеет смысла.....
> А в Россоши, что никого из Москвы в жюри и не было?
> zaharova7788@mail.ru


А то! Аж четыре человека! И именно они постоянно куда-то исчезали из зала во время конкурса, то врозь а то вместе:frown:
Мы тоже надеждой жили, что раз в жюри москвичи, так будет судейство объективное, а они едут, чтоб мастер-классы подавать (кстати - тысча рублов с репочки)

----------


## interprojectkiev

о РОЗЕ ветров слышали только нехорошие отзывы. Дураки, он, эти организаторы. У людей отбивают желание к ним ехать по -полной.

----------


## вася пупкин

> о РОЗЕ ветров слышали только нехорошие отзывы. Дураки, он, эти организаторы. У людей отбивают желание к ним ехать по -полной.


+1! Кстати, люди, которые, к своему несчастью, побывали там несколько раз (даже в зарубежном варианте), поведали нам, что за четыре года мастер-классы Тупальской никак не изменились! Т.Е. чему она учила 4 года назад, тому-же и теперь! Вспоминается шутка - каким ты был, таким остался, а я всё время дальше развивался. :Aga:

----------


## Akulka

Не знаю, что кому не понравилось. Я была в 2007 году на конкурсе "Москва-Серпухов транзит". Мне понравилось абсолютно все! Судейство было объективное. Про организацию ничего сказать не могу, так как мы в гостинице не жили. Я заняла там 2-е дипломантское место. И ничего плохого про этот конкурс сказать не могу.

----------


## IRUSIK77

Только что прошёл конкурс Розы ветров россошь-транзит этого года. И опять у людей, кто там был, только положительные отзывы. Пишут и про объективное судейство, и про хорошие условия проживания. Так что. будем надеяться, описанные выше безобразия - досадное недоразумение.  :Oj:

----------


## IRUSIK77

*Откликнитесь, кто поедет 9-13 апреля в Тюмень на Розу ветров?*
Если едет мама с дочкой, могли бы вместе снять квартиру на эти дни, чтобы не жить в гостинице (неизвестно какие условия, бывает без горячей воды и т.д.).
Если кто-то есть из Тюмени подскажите, пожалуйста, координаты агентств, где можно снять посуточно квартиру. 
Мой адрес: zaharova7788@mail.ru

Модераторам: после 25.03 эту тему можно удалить.

----------


## PinkSkirt

Разве Роза ветров будет проходить в Тюмени? Это точная информация?
Я вот живу здесь..и ни разу об этом ни от кого не слышала..

----------


## IRUSIK77

*PinkSkirt*, если Вы из Тюмени, подскажите, пожалуйста по поводу жилья, агентств где можно снять посуточно квартиру? 

Вот какая информация на сайте Розы ветров:
9-12 апреля 2009 г. Тюмень  
ВСЕРОССИЙСКИЙ КОНКУРС ДЕТСКОГО И ЮНОШЕСКОГО ТВОРЧЕСТВА 
«МОСКВА - ТЮМЕНЬ ТРАНЗИТ» 
при поддержке 
Департамента по спорту и молодежной политики Тюменской области 
Областного центра дополнительного образования детей и молодежи
Участники представляют в организационный комитет конкурса следующие документы: 
•  анкету – заявку (формат А4 форма №1) до 20 марта 2009 года ; 
•  «Вопросник» с данными приезда и отъезда до 27 марта 2009 г. ( формат А4 форма №2) ;  
Конкурс проходит по номинациям : хореография (народный, классический, современный, эстрадный танец) - ансамбли; вокал (народный вокал, академический вокал, современный вокал) – соло, ансамбли, хоры; исполнители на народных инструментах – ансамбли (большие формы), ансамбли (малые формы), оркестры; инструментальная музыка – ансамбли, оркестры; художественное и прикладное творчество (для детей с ограниченными возможностями и воспитанников детских домов). 
Аккредитация за участие в конкурсе (для не проживающих) составляет: 500 рублей участник ансамбля, 1000 рублей солист, 1000 рублей руководитель за посещение программы мастер-классов. Аккредитация за участие в конкурсе и целевая оплата (проживание 3 ночи: 3,4,5,6-местное размещение, 3-х разовое питание по программе, трансфер (встреча - проводы), досуговая программа, программа мастер -классов) составляет 4 300 рублей (участник) и 4 800 рублей (руководитель, сопровождающий). Оплата производится после выставления счета оргкомитетом. 
9 апреля - Заезд, Открытие (ужин); 10, 11 апреля –мастер -классы, конкурсные выступления (3-х разовое питание); 
12 апреля –мастер -классы, 13:00 церемония награждения, 15:00 Гала-концерт (завтрак, обед).

zaharova7788@mail.ru
http://www.youtube.com/user/zaharova77

----------


## game over

Мы в этом году были в той же гостинице в Россоши,заказывали заранее места "люкс"- это, конечно, громко сказано...но у нас было тепло и туалет(пардон) был приличный :Aga:  насчет мастер-класса, согласна с Васей Пупкиным- полный отстой...обсуждение конкурсантов за 1000р. и ничего умного:mad: не пойму, почему обсуждение платным оказалось? т.е. педагоги, которые не пошли на мастер-класс ничего не слышали о своих детях! А насчет того, что жюри выходило да еще полным составом?! По-крайней мере в ансамблях и мл., ср. группах я этого не заметила. Мои дети взяли 1 лауреата и 1 диплом в соло и 1 лауреата в ансамблях и мы не местные!

*Добавлено через 19 часов 19 минут*
кстати, цена гостиницы- 310р.сут.

----------


## PinkSkirt

если честно по поводу жилья ничем вам помочь не могу
зайдите на тюменский сайт nashgorod.ru
там много разделов..

----------


## IRUSIK77

*PinkSkirt*,
спасибо за информацию.
Мы решили не ехать, т.к по времени совпадает с Надеждами Европы, будем участвовать там. 

*Модераторы: удалите, пожалуйста, эту тему!!!!!*

zaharova7788@mail.ru
http://www.youtube.com/user/zaharova77

----------


## Tavina

*game over*, хорошо помню ваших детишек! Моя девочка в средней группе взяла 1 диплом. Не могу быть объективной по поводу организации конкурса, потому, что были в Россоши наездами (в день конкурса и на гала концерте), но по поводу распределения мест у меня лично не возникло никаких противоречий с жюри. А вот гала концерт был не плох, за исключением ведущих... Немного напрягала обстановка за кулисами во время конкурса, все участники, которых почему-то не смогли расположить в других комнатах, были практически на сцене... 
И все же хотелось бы узнать чего нам ожидать от белорусского приема? Сумма оплаты заявлена не маленькая, хотелось бы знать во что "вляпываемся"...

----------


## IRUSIK77

*Tavina*
в Белоруссии всегда подобные мероприятия на очень и очень высоком уровне! Тем более место проведения какое шикарное - озеро Нарочь, это рядом с Минском (из Минска маршрутки туда ходят). Уверена, что не пожалеете!
Я со своей дочерью тоже туда еду, но мы едем не с проживанием, а будем жить у родственников в Минске. Мы хотели в Тюмень ехать на Розу ветров, но узнали, что летом в Минске будет, поэтому от Тюмени отказались. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/zaharova77

----------


## Tavina

*IRUSIK77*, спасибо за информацию - от сердца отлегло... Кстати у меня в 
г. Кобрин тоже родственники живут, можно было бы устроиться, но... я еду (если решится вопрос с финансами, тьфу-тьфу) как руководитель, со своей воспитанницей, поэтому мне интересна вся программа, которую предлагают организаторы. Что ж, возможно встретимся на конкурсе, удачи!

*Добавлено через 27 секунд*
*IRUSIK77*, спасибо за информацию - от сердца отлегло... Кстати у меня в 
г. Кобрин тоже родственники живут, можно было бы устроиться, но... я еду (если решится вопрос с финансами, тьфу-тьфу) как руководитель, со своей воспитанницей, поэтому мне интересна вся программа, которую предлагают организаторы. Что ж, возможно встретимся на конкурсе, удачи!

----------


## bemole

*IRUSIK77*, а как и с кем решается финансовый вопрос участия в конкурсе без проживания? Может, Вы знаете, сколько это стоит?  Мы сами из Беларуси, дочке 8 лет, поёт. Опыта участия в подобных мероприятиях пока нет, но попробовать хотелось бы. К сожалению, финансировать приходится самим.

----------


## IRUSIK77

> дочке 8 лет, поёт. Опыта участия в подобных мероприятиях пока нет, но попробовать хотелось бы. К сожалению, финансировать приходится самим.


Аналогичная ситуация :Tender: , тоже 8 лет, тоже без опыта участия в конкурсах :Lex 07: . 




> *IRUSIK77*, а как и с кем решается финансовый вопрос участия в конкурсе без проживания? Может, Вы знаете, сколько это стоит?


Сейчас напишу Вам всё в личном сообщении.
http://www.youtube.com/user/zaharova77

----------


## Roza mira

Привет всем! Тоже неоднократно возила своих деток на различные "Розы ветров" - и в Тюмени были в этом году, на финалке в Москве, в Болгарию на "Трикси" от них ездили. Если честно, мнение о конкурсе противоречивое - они любят экономить, а мы любим тепло и комфорт ;))) В жюри и правда иногда разное кол-во человек, а хочется постоянства... А в целом, организаторы конкурса очень доброжелательные и милые девушки, всегда улыбаются, помогают решать все вопросы. Стараются сглаживать конфликты.
В Белорусию нас тоже пригласили, очень хочется поехать. Думаем пока.

----------


## Milya

*bemole*,
 В Минске живёт и работает хороший детский композитор Наташа Скопец - руководитель студии "Натали". Огромная просьба, если знаете, передайте привет.
Кстати. в детском журнале "Рюкзачок" иногда есть её диски с минусами.

----------


## IRUSIK77

*Milya*,
п0дскажите, пожалуйста, а где можно приобрести этот журнал "Рюкзачок"? Он где издается в России или Белоруссии?

http://www.youtube.com/user/zaharova77

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Друзья,читаю вашу переписку и вспоминаю свои впечатления об аналогичных отмывах денег.ИМЕННО наоборот решили сделать мы,педсостав университета г.Владимира,5 лет назад,открывая 1й фестиваль-конкурс:комфортное проживание,профессиональные условия работы вокалистов и чл.жюри,и дружеская обстановка...
На трёх конкурсах ни одного местного не получили Гран-при,а фестивадь каждый раз под занавес - это большая дружная команда,которая до сих пор живёт и преумножается:rolleyes:
Приезжайте на 4й ММФК Zвёздные врата Владимира,встретим-как друзей!

----------


## Milya

*Лариса Рудольфовна*,
 Ваш пост грубоват, ну да ничего страшного. Сколько людей, столько и мнений. Одно дело смотреть со стороны. другое - на месте. 
Что у вас - наоборот? То что местным не дали ни одного гран-при? А почему: не тянут или чтоб не поругали организаторов (решение взрослых амбиций за счёт детей?)
Я с удовольствием бы познакомилась с вашим Положением. условиями, отзывами жюри и участников. Если мы делаем одну и ту же работу давайте делиться опытом, а не ругаться.:wink:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*IRUSIK77*,
 Журнал белорусский, печатаю выходные данные: приобрести можно в киосках "Белсоюзпечати" или заказать по тел. (017)233-99-34(отдел продаж)
Но не все выпуски с СD, это был апрельский номер Рюкзачок№4(48)

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Миля,
простите,а вы,собственно,кто?
какой у вас статус,образование,опыт работы?звания?
Вы не представились...

----------


## Milya

Конечно же и вы меня извините за инкогнито. Я являюсь сотрудником организации, имеющей в своём активе 15 творческих проектов для детей, молодёжи, авторов.
Статус,образование,опыт работы и звания вышлю на электронный адрес.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

До связи)))
fest-vladimir@mail.ru

----------


## lola-7

> *bemole*,
>  В Минске живёт и работает хороший детский композитор Наташа Скопец - руководитель студии "Натали". Огромная просьба, если знаете, передайте привет.
> Кстати. в детском журнале "Рюкзачок" иногда есть её диски с минусами.


Может не по теме уже...с опозданием,но Наталью Скопец мы очень хорошо знаем и приглашаем на многие концерты. Профи она, а с профи - одно удовольствие работать. Обязательно передадим привет :Aga: 
И по поводу конкурсов: в Беларуси сейчас всё совсем на другом уровне, более отвественно и с качеством +... приезжайте, я думаю, не пожалеете :Aga: 
 мы сами проводим конкурс для детей-сирот и др. детей "Юные дарования" - мастер-класс от наших звёзд эстрады во время весенних каникул и гала-концерт участников-победителей. Был перерыв, но в этом году конкурс опять стартовал с новой силой.

----------

